# New Moldboard?



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey the moldboard on my plow is VERY rusty, and while not holed through it is very "pitted" now if i wanted to replace it, how thick should i use. The current one is prolly 1/8inch thick and i was wondering if i could save some weight by going with thinner stuff as this is an older very heavy plow. Or should I just leave my current moldboard?


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

most plow part suppliers sell a poly liner that will go over your old moldboard and give it a new surface.We used one on a western plow and it worked great at a fraction of a price of a moldboard.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

I did both a new skin and a linner what a nice job the fab shop did with the skin but its a lot of work to re skin a plow and its kind of late now but the linner is a quick fix and it looks great. Check out summer project 100 bucks in pics. If you just sand blast the plow and re paint it w/new linner plow will look great the mill supply has them ....


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

If your looking for a sheet of poly for your plow I have some I may part with. Its not the stuff you buy and put over your rusty mold board. Its actual 3/8 thick. Let me know if your intrested maybe I can help....Rob


----------

